# old fashioned cutting results



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

just thought i'd share my results

7 weeks in with a week left, been staying under 1800 cals a day high protein moderate fats and low carb with weekly refeed

starting weight 85kg now 77kg 

mostly used eca but did a few days on clen here and there, weight loss has stalled abit last couple weeks any advice would be appreciated cheers


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Great results mate, what did a typical days eating look like?


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Great results mate, what did a typical days eating look like?


Whey in water ,200g chicken tin green beans x3 ,tuna and spinach and then mayo and evoo to make up cals but it did vary quite a lot , I just used my fitness pal to make sure I didn't go over 1800 cals and kept protein high


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome job mate


----------



## ABCD (Mar 1, 2013)

Great results mate...did you have your're bodyfat calculated???

You look like 15% in your starting pic and 10% in you're finishing pics..


----------



## E-Z gainz (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks good mate nice results what was ur typical workout routine while cutting?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good results mate.


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Good going there mate!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good results well done gonna tag @ksrcrider.

Tagged you mate to see if you can compare pick up any tips as you are/were on a 7 week cut, hope you dont mind the tag just thought it could be usefull for ya.


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

ABCD said:


> Great results mate...did you have your're bodyfat calculated???
> 
> You look like 15% in your starting pic and 10% in you're finishing pics..


Thanks mate ,no I never got them measured so no idea what I was ,I might get it done on Saturday to see what it is


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

good results mate


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

E-Z gainz said:


> Looks good mate nice results what was ur typical workout routine while cutting?


Cheers mate ,I just done a 3 day split for weights and cardio 3-4 times a week lost a bit of strength but not to fussed


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Nice results your diet split and amount seems nearly identical to what I use to cut .What height are you ?


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

you look much bigger after the cut, great stuff.


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

MasterShorty said:


> you look much bigger after the cut, great stuff.


Cheers mate, I think the lighting helps a lot in the after pic


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Well done mate, looking very good indeed


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

lotus said:


> Nice results your diet split and amount seems nearly identical to what I use to cut .What height are you ?


Cheers mate 5ft 9


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks good mate. I'm cutting ATM. Did you use aas during cut or did it naturally!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

1shoe said:


> just thought i'd share my results
> 
> 7 weeks in with a week left, been staying under 1800 cals a day high protein moderate fats and low carb with weekly refeed
> 
> ...


Looking good mate


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

Well done mate you look a lot bigger to


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

7 weeks ! . Quite a transformation. Nice one


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

ABCD said:


> Great results mate...did you have your're bodyfat calculated???
> 
> You look like 15% in your starting pic and 10% in you're finishing pics..


I'd guess the finished bf at more like 8%.

Weight loss has probably slowed down because you haven't got much spare fat left to burn, and your body is starting to resist.

It's quite a transformation mate.


----------

